# Bean to Cup Machine nightmare.



## canalchef (May 1, 2012)

I have just joined the forum to get any advice going on the best way to lease a good Bean to Cup coffee machine for my canalside Cafe/Bistro and most importantly get reliable expert support when it goes wrong.

Over the last few years we have met every cowboy in the business who delight in charging hundreds of pounds for their lack of knowledge and poor skills in servicing the machine. One even replaced our nearly new grinders with a worn out set so that he could install them in the machine of another customer!! Thankfully at that time we were leasing the machine and it was the owner who had to find another so-called-engineer to sort it out. Our real prolems began when we bought the machine at the end of the leasing period and fell prey to all sorts of shady characters.

What are your similar experiences ?

What good bean to cup machine would anyone recommend ?

Who are a respected company which leases them ?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Give Verde Coffee in Cardiff a shout to enquire about their Vision Express bean to cup machine. Excellent machine, excellent company with outstanding customer service and engineers. James King would be the guy to speak to (email: [email protected]). Tell him Andy at The Coffee Bean recommended him to you!


----------



## canalchef (May 1, 2012)

Andy

Really appreciate you responding and I am sure what you say is totally right. Unfortunately their only Bean to Cup Machine is out of stock at present and is all but £10k which is more than double the top of the range Jura and too much for our little (but good) outfit. Thanks again and please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Does it have to be bean to cup? I have a good range of commercial machines for most budgets http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Commercial-Coffee-Machines.html


----------

